
Open-source bulk MTA for .Net - aidandelaney
http://manta.io/
======
aidandelaney
We developed MantaMTA, a .Net MTA, for an email marketing product
([http://sentori.co.uk/](http://sentori.co.uk/)). We're delighted to announce
that it's now available under the MIT licence. It's production-ready bulk-mail
transport with some exciting reporting features.

------
ianwantstea
The project is actively seeking contributors, especially to work on mono
support.

